# Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling



## Domain (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr,

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt ! 

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen die Möglichkeit, an eine Waldhütte mit zwei Becken mit je 4 m³ Inhalt zu kommen ! 

Hier möchte ich gerne ein paar Forellen halten/züchten ! Beide Becken verfügen über fließendes Quellwasser als Zulauf, lt. Recherche im Internet passend ! 

Jetzt würd ich aber gerne wissen, was ich beachten muss, wie ich den Start in meine "Fisch-Karriere" am besten mache, wäre super, wenn mir hier jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte ! 

Auch zu Forellen selbst wäre ich für Hilfe dankbar, was für Futter ist geeignet, wie oft muss gefüttert werden usw.

Bitte um Hilfe,

lg aus Österreich
Domain


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Teste mal den  Sauerstoff ,Quellwasser kann auch Sauerstofffrei sein -der reichert sich erst an der Luft im Wasser an.
Dann die Wassermenge nimm einen 10l Eimer und stoppe die Zeit wie lange es dauert bis er voll ist, und rechne den Wert auf Liter pro sekunde um, habe mal gehört das pro Liter eine Tonne !! Fisch möglich wäre.
Und ein gutes Fachbuch ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Domain (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

danke, ein fachbuch werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal zulegen ! ne tonne fisch werd ich ganz sicher nicht zulegen ;-) ich dachte so an 40-50 fische auf die zwei becken aufgeteilt, eins für junge/kleine und eines für die, die schon größer sind !

cheers


----------



## Leif (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo,


also mal fakt gesagt.

4 Quadratmeter sind reine Tierquälerei.
Da kann der Sauerstoffgehalt noch so hoch sein.
In so einem Becken kann man Stichlinge züchten und mehr auch nicht.


----------



## homer78 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

kaufe dir den Teichwirt aus dem Ulmer Verlag. Der beantwortet alle deine Fragen und kostet 19,90#6


----------



## Leif (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



homer78 schrieb:


> kaufe dir den Teichwirt aus dem Ulmer Verlag. Der beantwortet alle deine Fragen und kostet 19,90#6



Das Buch ist gut keine frage.
Aber 4 qm  sind einach nen Witz zur haltung und Zucht.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hi #h 

hab gerade ein Buch über Forellenzucht im Angebot :m


----------



## homer78 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

da hast du recht Leif, mit 4 m² kommst du wirklich nicht weit, da kann man sich höchstens ein paar Forellen für die eigene Küche ziehen, mehr aber nicht. Vielleicht hat er ja einen netten Baggerfahrer in der Nähe|rolleyes und der Teich wächst auf wundersame Weise.


----------



## Domain (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

hello,

der vollständigkeit halber möchte ich sagen, dass ich keineswegs eine zucht betreiben möchte, hab mich da vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt ! 
ich möchte lediglich, weil sich das mit der bewirtschaftung der hütte anbietet, ein paar forellen pro becken haben. gerade so viel, dass ich mal sonntags forelle blau essen kann ;-)

also 15 stk. fisch pro becken wirds kaum überschreiten ! 

lg 
domain


----------



## Leif (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Und 15 Stück sind zuviel.
Fische sind Wirbeltiere.
Deine Becken sind Tierquälerei, auch wenn nur eine Forelle drin schwimmen würde.


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Kurze, klare Antwort: Lass es,keine Chance! Setz´da lieber Goldfische rein, aber bitte nicht zuviele! Bei 40qm hätte ich noch gesagt, ist OK, aber das...


----------



## Marlin1 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Domain,

bei 2 x 4000 liter Wasser gehen, wenn du Durchfluss hast deine
angedachten 15 Fische pro Behälter problemlos.
Teste vorher den Sauerstoffgehalt und miss einmal die Wasserparameter,
damit du keine unangenehmen Überraschungen erlebst.
Ob du einige Forellen (wenn die Wasserqualität geeignet ist) oder Goldfische darin schwimmen läßt, ist vollkommen egal.
Bedenke die Sauerstoffzehrung durch dein Zufüttern, also nicht zu viele
Fische einsetzten, aber unter 50 bist du im grünen Bereich.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Domain,
> 
> bei 2 x 4000 liter Wasser gehen, wenn du Durchfluss hast deine
> angedachten 15 Fische pro Behälter problemlos.
> ...



Hallo,

also bei sowas kriege ich nen grässliches Jucken überall.
ich habe Aquarien von 4000 Liter.
Und da pasen mit Sicherheit kine 15 Forellen rein.
Wenn ich wüsste das du sowas betreibst, würde ich gltt das anzeigen.
Ganz ehrlcih gesagt.


----------



## Marlin1 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Leif,

es ist ja nett, das du dich moralisch so vordrängst.
Aber von Fischzucht, scheinst du nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.
4.000 Liter sind bei Profis je nach Fischart für bis zu 200 Kg Fische
gut.
Vieleicht solltest du da mal mit Anzeigen anfangen, wenn du dich 
lächerlich machen willst. Aber vorher würde ich mal die Gestze studieren.

Reinhold Schwarzwälder
Amtlich bestellter und vereidigter Fischereiberater


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Vielleicht hast du es schon mitbekommen, das ich fischzüchter unf Händler bin, gell?
Will mal sehen, wie du 200000 Gramm auf 4000 lITER WASSER VERTEILST:


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Und übrigends, gibt es Mindestanforderungen, die vom veterinärarzt  abgenommen werden.


----------



## Signalkrebs (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Domain,
ich würde mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Zu beachten sind schon Wassertemparatur, Sauerstoffgehalt, Frischwasserzufuhr, aber auch der Ph Wert. Da von einer Waldhütte die Rede ist, liegen die Teiche wohl auch im Wald. Das könnte dazu führen, das der Ph Wert durch den sauren Boden zu hoch ist. Was die Menge der Fische anbelangt, würde ich mich langsam herantasten. Hier gilt es, eine Übereinstimmung zur Menge und Größe der Fische zu ermitteln. Was die Futtermenge anbelangt, so kann man sich hier nach den Korpulenzfaktor richten. Kostenloser Download unter www.freeware-archiv.de/Korpulenzfaktor/Kallkulator-Rechner. Da die Futtermenge 2% vom Körpergewicht, im Winter 1,5% betragen sollte, kannst Du an Hand der Korpulenzfaktortabelle errechnen, wieviel Du an Futter verabreichen musst. Hierbei solltest Du die Sauerstoffzährung messen. Einen Koffer mit entsprechen Indikatoren bekommst Du in jedem Aquaristikladen. Forellen bis zu einer Größe von 8 cm bekommen Futter mit einer Körnung im Durchmesser (d) von 1,5mm, in einer Größe von 9 -14 cm = 2 mm, n der Größe von 15 - 17 cm = d 3 mm, von 18 - 19 cm = d 4 mm und ab 20 cm = 4,5 mm. Mit diesen Werten habe ich über Jahre die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du damit Erfolg hast. Viele Grüße 
Signalkrebs


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Moin erst mal,

ich will mich um Gottes Willen nicht hier rumstreiten, aber mal zu den 4000 Litern...
Bei uns im Bach gibt es einige schöne Gumpen. Der Bach führt im Sommer manchmal recht wenig Wasser.
Trotzdem leben in manchen der Gumpen ganz schön viele Forellen und keine unbedingt Kleinen!
Jetzt hat so ne tiefe Stelle aber bei weitem keine 4000 Liter.

Also seh ich das so, dass Domain ruhigen Gewissens ein paar Forellies großziehen kann! 
Klar, bei 200 kg würde es "etwas" eng werden. Das wär dann Tierquälerei...

Allerdings würde ich den langweiligen Beton Tümpel durch ein paar kleinere Findlinge interessanter gestalten und mir als Fischfutter Moderlieschen oder Koppen mit bei die Forellen setzen.

Doch als erstes, ganz wichtig, wie schon geschrieben, der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers muss stimmen!!!
Entweder du weißt aus Erfahrung, dass dein Wasser gut ist, oder du läßt ne Probe untersuchen.
Das macht dir jede Kläranlage, wenn du freundlich fragst...

Greez Dirk


----------



## Signalkrebs (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Leif,
schön daß Du Fischzüchter bist, aber hier handelt es sich wohl mehr um Aquaristik. Das ist bekanntlich eine ganz andere Welt. Auch hier kann nicht immer von artgerechter Haltung die Rede sein! Bei einer Haltung von z. B. Regenbogenforellen bedarf es vieler Faktoren um den Fisch ein Wohlsein zu befinden. Das weist Du aber sicher auch, denn ich gehe davon aus, daß Du als Züchter genauso die Lehrgänge bei einem Fischereibiologischen Institut besucht hast, wie Marlin 1!!! Dort zumindest spricht man von anderen Dimensionen. Wenn hier die Rede von 15 Forellen sind und Du bei dieser Menge auf 20 kg kommst, dann haben wir es hier mit Fischen von durchschnittlich 1,3 kg zu tun. Will Domain das überhaupt, hat doch eine Portionsforelle nur 250 bis 300 gramm. Könnten es hiernach nicht vielleicht auch 50 sein?
Viele Grüße
Signalkrebs


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Signalkrebs.

Nein da liegst du falsch.
Ich besitze 16 Weiher für Fischzucht.
Und dabei sind reine Forellenteiche mit sehr starken Quellen.
Zudem weiß ich wovon ich spreche.


Außerdem haben Fische in betonbecken auf Dauer nix verloren.
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Höchstens zur Zwischenhälterung.

Aber man sollte hier mal krass unterscheiden, was hier eigentlich gemeint ist.
Hier wird immer über Zucht gesprochen.
Aber es schaut hier nicht nach Zucht aus.

Und wenn marlin1 so schöne Lehrgänge besucht hat, möchte ich mal die rechenformel hören wie man 200.000 Gramm auf 4000 Liter verteilt.


----------



## Signalkrebs (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Leif, von Betonbecken war aber in der Anfrage von Domain nichts zu erkennen. Sollte es aber so sein, muss ich Dir recht geben. Dort haben Forellen nichts zu suchen. Man sollte dann besser den Beton entfernen und zugleich den Teich vergrößern.

An eine Zucht ist garnicht zudenken, denn da gehört noch wesentlich mehr zu, aber Domain hat sich diesbezüglich ja schon revidiert.

Viele Grüße 
Signalkrebs


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Aber jetzt stell dir das doch mal bildlich vor.
ich kenne mehr Gartenteiche von 4 Quadratmetern als teiche mit Forellen.


Würdest du in einem 4 Quadratmeterbecken 15 Forellen halten?
Ist das artgerecht?


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Wie kommt ihr bloß immer wieder auf die Quadratmeter?????
Die Rede war doch von 4 m³ = Kubikmeter??!!!?? Oder???
Also 4.000 Liter !
Nur damit die Diskussion mal von einer Größe ausgeht !


----------



## Leif (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo,

das ist geändert worden.
Da stand definitiv  Quadratmeter.

Tut aber nichts zur sache.


----------



## Domain (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

hello,

scheint ja ne rege diskussion zu werden.

ja, im anfangspost standen 4 m², hätten aber m³ sein sollen ! es wurden in diesen becken schon forellen gehalten, und das in größeren massen als die von mir angepeilten ! 

es sind zwei becken,also keine selbst angelegten teiche, können aber sehr wohl umgestaltet werden, ein paar steine, äste oder ähnliches können eingestellt werden. 
ich bin der meinung, dass ich die paar fische, die ich mir vorstelle, schon darin halten kann. 

auch in der näheren umgebung entlang des baches, der dort fließt, gibt es mehrere hütten mit forellenhaltung, da gibt es becken in allen größenordnungen, auch solche wie meine, da gab es bis jetzt keine probleme.

der sauerstoffgehalt des wassers ist laut vorbesitzer einwandfrei, auch die durchflussmenge ist ok.

@signalkrebs: das ganze liegt eher am waldrand, nicht direkt drin ! dein link funkt leider nicht, hast du da nen alternativen ? 

[edit] link schon gefunden, danke !
cheers domain


----------



## Marlin1 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

@Signalkrebs

Du täuscht dich, Fischzüchter müßen gar keine Qualifikation besitzen,
oder irgendwelche Lehrgänge besucht haben.
Man muß sich als Fischzüchter nur berufen fühlen ............


----------



## Signalkrebs (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo Marlin 1,
hatte auch nicht behauptet, das ein Muss dahinter steht!
Gruß
Signalkrebs


----------



## Signalkrebs (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hey Domain, 
es scheint ja langsam was zu werden! Auch wenn der Vorbesitzer behauptet, der Sauerstoffgehalt sei i. O., so ist es doch ratsam in Abständen die Angelegenheit immer selbst zu überprüfen. Nur dann ist ein entsprechendes Eingreifen im Falle eines Falles möglich. Versuche den Link doch einmal richtig zuschreiben, mir ist da nämlich ein Fehler unterlaufen! Ich hoffe, er hat Dich nicht zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Kalkulator=Soll, Kallkulator ist. Sorry! Sollte es immer noch nicht funktionieren, so gebe unter Google "Korpulenzfaktor" ein. Viel Glück! 
Signalkrebs


----------



## igler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Hallo
Jetzt muß ich auch was schreiben wollte mich zwar zu diesem Thema nicht äußern,denn alleine die Worte 4qm, Forellen, züchten usw. sind; keine Ahnung finde einfach keine Worte,Fischzüchter mit 16 Teichen äußern sich dazu ojej.
Fische züchten auf 4qm Ok.ich höre auf.#d sonst schreibe ich noch was was ich dann später bereue.


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



igler schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt muß ich auch was schreiben wollte mich zwar zu diesem Thema nicht äußern,denn alleine die Worte 4qm, Forellen, züchten usw. sind; keine Ahnung finde einfach keine Worte,Fischzüchter mit 16 Teichen äußern sich dazu ojej.
> Fische züchten auf 4qm Ok.ich höre auf.#d sonst schreibe ich noch was was ich dann später bereue.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #d . Oben schreibt er das es m3 heißen sollte .


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Wie tief sind denn die Becken? Bei einer Tiefe von einem Meter und 4000 Liter kommt man auch wieder auf 4 Quadratmeter! So oder so finde ich das ganze einfach etwas sehr klein, um dort ernsthaft Forellen zu halten. Da würde ich mir mal was anderes überlegen!


----------



## igler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #d . Oben schreibt er das es m3 heißen sollte .
> __________________


Auch dann Onkel Frank ist dies eine NA JA Sache für sich, kein Kommentar! SIND WIR EIN WENNIG SAUER????#h


----------



## D-Info (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Nur zur Veranschaulichung: 
4 Kubikmeter entsprechen einem Quaderförmigen Würfel von etwa 1,60m x 1,60m x 1,60m. 
Ich gebe LEIF völlig recht. Wer hier ausgerechnet Forellen halten will (Vom Züchten ist ja nur noch im Anfangsbeitrag die Rede), der gehört angezeigt. Regenbogner sind nicht standorttreu und daher ohnehin recht umtriebig. Ein solches Minibecken ist nicht mal annähernd Artgerecht. Auch wenn Deine Nachbarn in ähnlichen "Behältern" Forellen halten, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht auf dieses Niveau begeben DOMAIN. 
Viele Grüße, 
D-Info


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



igler schrieb:


> Auch dann Onkel Frank ist dies eine NA JA Sache für sich, kein Kommentar! SIND WIR EIN WENNIG SAUER????#h


Willste doch nich wirklich eine ehrliche Antwort drauf haben , oder ? War ja mehr als ne glatte 6 . Mensch , sei froh das überhaupt noch wer zum angeln KAM .


----------



## Leif (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



D-Info schrieb:


> Nur zur Veranschaulichung:
> 4 Kubikmeter entsprechen einem Quaderförmigen Würfel von etwa 1,60m x 1,60m x 1,60m.
> Ich gebe LEIF völlig recht. Wer hier ausgerechnet Forellen halten will (Vom Züchten ist ja nur noch im Anfangsbeitrag die Rede), der gehört angezeigt. Regenbogner sind nicht standorttreu und daher ohnehin recht umtriebig. Ein solches Minibecken ist nicht mal annähernd Artgerecht. Auch wenn Deine Nachbarn in ähnlichen "Behältern" Forellen halten, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht auf dieses Niveau begeben DOMAIN.
> Viele Grüße,
> D-Info




Hallo,

na endlich. Das Ruhrgebiet hält zusammen.
Mich stören ja immer die Aussagen.

"Mal ebend halten, bis zum verzehr"
Vom gesetzt her ist es wurscht ob du nen reh oder nen fisch nicht artgerecht hälst.


----------



## igler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



> Willste doch nich wirklich eine ehrliche Antwort drauf haben , oder ? War ja mehr als ne glatte 6 . Mensch , *sei froh das überhaupt noch wer zum angeln KAM* .


Alles Klar! 
, gut ich habe es nicht geschafft zu kommen alles leider schief gelaufen -habt doch geangelt!! ,ob ihr was gefangen habt weiß ich nicht, hat euch aber keinen cent gekostet.
Endschuldigung.
MfG
Das dick geschriebene wie soll ich das verstehen,was soll ich daraus resultieren?


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

@ postersteller.....

um die hütte im allgemeinen sinne attraktiver zu machen, solltest du die beiden tümpel zusammen legen und wenigstens größer machen......

habe sowas mal in bayern gesehn.... 8x8meter becken.... tiefe ca. 2 meter... wie ein altes hallenbad.. ... schreckloch sowas....

musst ja nicht gleich mit nem bagger anrücken.... ein paar kumpels geschnappt und genug bier... und die patry geht ab ^^

ganz ehrlich.... 4m3 sind echt ein witz... vorallem für "große" fische wie forelllen.....


----------



## Kalle25 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

@igler und Onkel Frank,

ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ihr noch ein anderes Thema diskutieren möchtet. Macht das doch bitte per PN.


----------



## friggler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*

Meine Pfütze hat 5 Kubikmeter. Darin schwimmt eine Goldorfe die von ca. 5cm auf 30-35cm abgewachsen ist. Die Orfe fühlt sich offensichtlich sehr wohl. Daneben sind noch 7 kleinere Orfen zwischen 8-20cm drin. Sollten die eine Grösse wie Orpheus (die grosse Orfe) erreichen müssen die raus, weil Ich den Teich als zu klein empfinden würde.
Forellen sind wesentlich aktiver und haben einen weit grösseren Platzbedarf.

Die Frage ist eigentlich:
Möchtest Du einen Teich an den Du gehen kannst und Dich darüber feuen, und wenn Fische abgewachsen sind mal einen entnehmen, oder möchtest Du "Ertäge" erwirtschaften wie bei der Käfighaltung bei Hühnern?

Wenn Du letzteres anstrebst sollte es irgendwie gehen, kommerziell dürften auch noch mehr als 15 Fische durchgehen. Freude wird man dabei wohl nicht haben, da man den Fischen auch ansehen dürfte dass sie sich nicht wohlfühlen.
Wenn Du dich über deinen Teich als Biotop, mit sich wohl fühlenden Fischen, freuen möchtest, von denen Du auch mal einen essen kannst, wird das bei der Grösse nicht möglich sein.

Meine Meinung dazu
Andreas


----------



## Master Hecht (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hilfe zu Forellenzucht für Neuling*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kurze, klare Antwort: Lass es,keine Chance! Setz´da lieber Goldfische rein, aber bitte nicht zuviele! Bei 40qm hätte ich noch gesagt, ist OK, aber das...



Wir haben ins unserem kleinen Teich auch verdammt viele Golffische drin und denen geht es gut also sei mal ruhig von wegen zuvielen. Wenn du keine Ahnung von Goldfischen hast dann sag auch nix.


----------

